# Installation des Kernels

## kosovafan

Hallo,

ich würde gerne zu Gentoo wechseln, weil es der Freiheit im System doch näher kommt, wie ich 

dieses von BSD gewohnt bin. Bevor ich aber mein aktuelles Linux in den Wäldern aussetze probiere

ich die Installation in Vmware. 

Ich halte mich an die  Quickinstall Doku, was ohne Probleme durch läuft. 

Wenn ich allerdings starten will, erscheint eine Kernel Panic. 

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server address

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS; Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partions:

1048575 sr0 driver: sr

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(2.0)

```

Kernel wurde nur der Prozessor Type angeben und ext3 wird ja standardmäßig eingebaut. 

make menuconfig && make localyesconfig && make -j2 && make modules_install

Festplatte ist ext3 formatiert. 

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.1-r2 root=/dev/sda3

```

Hat hier jemand Rat was ich falsch mache? 

MFG

Silvio[/url]

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was genau dein Problem ist, da du ja eine VM verwendest.

Der Kernel von dir wird wohl gebootet, findet aber keine Festplatte von der root-Partition.

Bei einem normalen Computer würde ich sagen du hast den Treiber für deinen SATA-Controller nicht im Kernel integriert, weswegen er deine Festplatte nicht finden kann. Aber in einer VM..?

 *Quote:*   

> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partions:
> 
> 1048575 sr0 driver: sr 

 

Schau dir mal dieses Howto an:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest

Ist allerdings auf Englisch. Wenn du eine normale VMware verwendest. Sollte da stehen wie dein Kernel angepasst werden sollte und was du beachten musst wenn du Gentoo darin installierst.

----------

## kosovafan

Hallo,

vielen Dank, Gentoo rennt jetzt. Jetzt versuche ich mal mein vorhandenen Linux Desktop zu portieren, wenn das klappt, dann werde ich auch Gentoo Anwender sein. 

Bleibt nur noch eine Frage, Gentoo auf einen P4 einsetzbar?

MFG

Silvio

----------

## musv

 *kosovafan wrote:*   

> Gentoo auf einen P4 einsetzbar?

 

Meinst du sowas hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901814.html

----------

